
Dutch lawyer 'refused US visa' because of terrorism defence work - Vinnl
https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/04/dutch-lawyer-refused-us-visa-because-of-terrorism-defence-work/
======
pie_hacker
John Adams (2nd president of the US) famously represented the British soldiers
who were tried for the Boston Massacre. He argued that everyone deserved a
legal defense, regardless of how heinous their alleged crimes may be. A good
test for a legal system is whether it fairly doles out justice to those
accused of the most terrible crimes.

------
telesilla
On the same site: Dutch lawyers drop terrorism cases for fears of similar
travel ban.

[https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/04/lawyers-drop-
terrorism...](https://www.dutchnews.nl/news/2019/04/lawyers-drop-terrorism-
case-after-us-visa-concerns/)

~~~
anonlapwarmer
Chilling effects. Damn. Surprised this news hasn't made it to sites like
TruthDig or Democracy Now yet.

------
cylinder
This is happening to computer security professionals too. If they don't like
your client your esta and visa are denied.

------
LorenPechtel
Not a surprise--they've found too many lawyers for terrorists were helping the
terrorists.

